# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  ساخت یه setup که Sql server و .Net framework  رو ...

## Mahdi_20

چطوری میشه تو Install Shield یه setup ساخت که Sql server و .Net framework را روی سیستم بدون دخالت کاربر نصب کنه؟
.. در ضمن من با جستجو هایی که انجام دادم چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم..
اگه میشه راهنمائیم کنید...
ممنون.

----------


## Mahdi_20

هیچی ...!!؟؟؟

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> چطوری میشه تو Install Shield یه setup ساخت که Sql server و .Net framework را روی سیستم بدون دخالت کاربر نصب کنه؟
> .. در ضمن من با جستجو هایی که انجام دادم چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم..
> اگه میشه راهنمائیم کنید...
> ممنون.


با سلام
حالا حتماً باید با Install shield باشه؟ چرا از خود امکان تولید برنامه Setup که در VS هست استفاده نمى‌کنید؟
البته SQL Server رو نمى‌دونم چون یه خورده مفصله، اما DotNet Frameworks رو مى‌شه به صورت خودکار نصب کرد. 

صبا صبوحى

----------


## احمد سامعی

> با سلام
> حالا حتماً باید با Install shield باشه؟ چرا از خود امکان تولید برنامه Setup که در VS هست استفاده نمى‌کنید؟
> البته SQL Server رو نمى‌دونم چون یه خورده مفصله، اما DotNet Frameworks رو مى‌شه به صورت خودکار نصب کرد. 
> 
> صبا صبوحى


ببخشید استاد چطور تو پرژه setup ی که با خود VS نوشتم دات نت فریم ورک رو اضافه کنم تا موقع استفاده از ستاپی که ساختم به طور اتومات فریم ورک هم ستاپش ران و نصب بشه ( لطفا مراحل رو کامل توضیح بدید)

----------


## hdv212

خیر، شما نمیتونید از داخل SetUp کاری کنید که دات نت فریم ورک به صورت اتوماتیک نصب بشه، برای این کار میتونید از Autorun استفاده کنید،Autoplay Media Studio برنامه ی فوق العاده قوی و سریعی هست..

----------


## سار

از گزینه Publish استفاده کنید.
در پابلیش می توانید هر آنچه را که برنامه نیاز دارد در موقعه نصب معرفی و نصب کنید.

----------


## ir_programmer

> از گزینه Publish استفاده کنید.
> در پابلیش می توانید هر آنچه را که برنامه نیاز دارد در موقعه نصب معرفی و نصب کنید.


فقط حواستون باشه که گزینه مربوط به قرار داشتن فایل های نصبی در شاخه جاری رو انتخاب کنید چون بطور پیش فرض روی دانلود از اینترنت تنظیم هست!

----------


## haddad

روی پروژه setup ی که در سولوشنت هست راست کلیک کن بعد گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کن. در پنجره بازشده از قسمت Prequisites می تونی همه نیازمندیهای پروژت(از جمله .Net Framework و SQL Server و CrystalReport و ...) رو تعیین کنی.
با این کار برنامه ستاپ تست میکند اگر در کامپیوتر مقصد آن اقلام  نصب نبود, آنها را نصب میکند.

----------


## سار

> فقط حواستون باشه که گزینه مربوط به قرار داشتن فایل های نصبی در شاخه جاری رو انتخاب کنید چون بطور پیش فرض روی دانلود از اینترنت تنظیم هست!


این خیلی مهم هست.
بار اول که از انتشار استفاده کردم همین مشکل رو داشتم.
در مجموع ابزار بسیار خوبی هست.
من که برای ساخت برنامه نصب از ان استفاده می کنم + اینکه میشه اون رو روی سایت شرکت هم قرار داد تا هرکی بخواد از روی سایت بتونه برنامه رو نصب کنه.

----------


## hassan razavi

یکی از دوستان در مورد نصب خودکار Sql Server توسط Setup سوال کرده بودند ، برای اینکه تاپیک جدیدی درست نکنم جستجو کردم و تصمیم گرفتم موضوع رو اینجا مطرح کنم.

برای نصب خودکار SqlServer باید بدنبال بحث (Unattended Installation) باشید. در Help خود SQl Server هم توضیحاتی داده شده. در این روش از یک سری batch File استفاده میشه که تنظیماتی رو که باید در مراحل نصب Sql انجام بدیم رو یک بار تنظیم میکنیم و  خودش مراحل نصب رو طی میکنه. در لینک زیر بصورت کامل توضیح داده شده
http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...le.php/1432361

----------


## reza_rad

> خیر، شما نمیتونید از داخل SetUp کاری کنید که دات نت فریم ورک به صورت اتوماتیک نصب بشه، برای این کار میتونید از Autorun استفاده کنید،Autoplay Media Studio برنامه ی فوق العاده قوی و سریعی هست..


اتفاقا شما می تونید توی ستاپی که توسط خود دات نت به پروژه تون اضافه می کنید بگین که دات نت فرم ورک رو نصب کنه.
برای این منظور شما باید یک setup project به پروژه تون اضافه کنید .بعد روی پروژه ستاپ راست کلیک کنید. توی گزینه properties  برید.
روی باتن prerequisites کلیک کنید.
روی دات نت فریم ورک کلیک کنید و تیک بزنید.
گزینه download prerequisites from same location as my application رو بزنید و ستاپ رو rebuild کنید.

اما در مورد SQLServer نیاز به یک توضیح هست:
یا برنامه شما روی سرور نصب میشه و بقیه کلاینت ها به اون دیتا بیس روی سرور وصل می شن . که در اینصورت شما فقط باید sqlsevrer رو روی سرور نصب کنی و نیازی به قرار دادن توی
ستاپ نیست.
یا اینکه برنامه شما یک desktop application  هست که نیاز به یک دیتابیس روی همون سیستم فقط داره که برای این منظور استفاده از sql server express edition  کفایت می کنه. در این حالت شما می تونید باز هم توی ستاپ پروژه تون تعیین کنید که sql server express edition  رو براتون نصب کنه.
این رو هم از همون آدرس بالا انجام بدید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Chabok

سلام
با تشکر از جناب حسن رضوی که این روش رو معرفی کردند .
خیلی روش جالبی است و دیگه هیچ جای بحثی باقی نمیذاره .
من هم پس از جستجو روش این کار برای Sql Server 2005 رو پیدا کردم .

مراحل کامل :
*SQL Server 2005 - Unattended installation - Part I
**SQL Server 2005 - Unattended installation - Part II*

راهنمای جامعMSDN 
*How to: Install SQL Server 2005 from the Command Prompt*

چند لینک دیگر
*SQL Server 2005 - Unattended Installations*
*SQL Server 2005 - Unattended Installations*

از سایر دوستان تقاضا دارم اگر اطلاعات بیشتری در این زمینه دارن بیان بفرمایند .
با تشکر

----------


## Sociant7

> اتفاقا شما می تونید توی ستاپی که توسط خود دات نت به پروژه تون اضافه می کنید بگین که دات نت فرم ورک رو نصب کنه. ... .


ببخشید میشه بگین چجوری باید به پروژه ام ستاپ اضافه کنم؟ :خجالت:

----------


## hassan razavi

روی Solution Explorer راست کلیک کنید و Add New Project را انتخاب کنید. Other Project Type  رو انتخاب کنید و بعدش Setup and Development رو انتخاب کنید. حالا Setup Project رو میبینید.

----------


## choobin84

> اتفاقا شما می تونید توی ستاپی که توسط خود دات نت به پروژه تون اضافه می کنید بگین که دات نت فرم ورک رو نصب کنه.
> برای این منظور شما باید یک setup project به پروژه تون اضافه کنید .بعد روی پروژه ستاپ راست کلیک کنید. توی گزینه properties  برید.
> روی باتن prerequisites کلیک کنید.


این گزینه ها در ویژوال استودیو 2003 وجود نداره و فقط در 2005 موجوده.

----------


## choobin84

متاسفانه یک رویه بدی که در کار برخی از کاربران سایت وجود داره اینه که سریع به جای حل مساله ، میان مساله رو از بیخ پاک می کنن. این مساله رو در این تایپیک دوباره مطرح می کنم شاید به جواب رسید. تمام پست های قبلی در رابطه با این موضوع به installshield‌ختم به خیر میشن.
اگر با دات نت ستاپ ساخته باشید دیده اید که 
1- جای دکمه های  Next,Back,Cancel عوض شده -بر خلاف سایر ستاپ ها، از جمله اینستال شیلد-، 
2- گذاشتن چک باکس و رادیو باتن ، برای انتخاب برخی گزینه ها - از جمله نصب کردن و یا عدم نصب برخی برنامه های کاربردی که برنامه به اونها احتیاج داره- رو خیلی ها (از جمله خودم) بلد نیستند
3- نمیشه در ستاپ سازی با دات نت ، فارسی نویسی کرد،
4-UserInterFace مربوط به ستاپ فقط به چند تا جمله و عکس های بالای پنجره ستاپ محدود میشه
5-یک کنترل در toolbox با نام setup وجود داره، کاربرد این کنترل چی چیه؟
دوستان خواهش می کنم ، نگید برو سراغ اینستال شیلد، چون جواب سئوال های بالا ، برای ستاپ سازی کفایت میکنه.

----------


## adabyron

> اتفاقا شما می تونید توی ستاپی که توسط خود دات نت به پروژه تون اضافه می کنید بگین که دات نت فرم ورک رو نصب کنه.
> برای این منظور شما باید یک setup project به پروژه تون اضافه کنید .بعد روی پروژه ستاپ راست کلیک کنید. توی گزینه properties برید.
> روی باتن prerequisites کلیک کنید.


ممنون از روش خوبی که گفتید ولی من که با VS 2005 و sql server 2000 کار کردم باید چیکار کنم؟
اگر بخوام autorun بسازم میشه بگید چه طوری میتونم تعریف کنم که اول فریم ورک بعد sql server و بعد هم برنامه منو نصب کنه؟ بدون اینکه کاربر خودش جداگانه اینا رو نصب کنه !
درضمن برای نصب sqlserver2000 فقط نصب msde کافیه ؟

----------


## boof1363

سلام
مشکل من اینه که نمی دونم چطوری DataBase برنامم رو موقع نصب خودش به SqlServerای که روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب میشه Attach کنه
اگه کسی میدونه لطفا کمک کنه

----------


## DAKAL

سلام
برای تمام این امور مورد نظر شما از ایجاد کاربر روی سرور تا attach بانک ، اسکریپت هایی Tsql وجود داره که با یک جستجوی ساده در گوگل پیدا می کنید.

google + attach database script sql server

http://blog.sqlauthority.com/2007/08...tach-database/

خوب در مورد نصب بانک هم من زحمت نمی کشم توضیح بدم که این دوست اندونزیایی خوشتر توضیح داده:

http://sql.codeproject.com/KB/applic...th_SQLEXP.aspx

این یک سلوشن کامل نصب sql express و اتصال فایل بانک هست

بهترین راهی که من تجربه کردم نوشتن یک برنامه کوچیک داخل کد هست که همه کار از جمله نصب و ایجاد کاربر و اتصال رو انجام بده

انشا الله همه دوستان اجرا یک پروسه و ارسال ارگومان رو کاملا بلد هستند
اگر نه سعی می کنم یک نمونه کد بزارم اینجا

----------


## hno2005

> یکی از دوستان در مورد نصب خودکار Sql Server توسط Setup سوال کرده بودند ، برای اینکه تاپیک جدیدی درست نکنم جستجو کردم و تصمیم گرفتم موضوع رو اینجا مطرح کنم.
> 
> برای نصب خودکار SqlServer باید بدنبال بحث (Unattended Installation) باشید. در Help خود SQl Server هم توضیحاتی داده شده. در این روش از یک سری batch File استفاده میشه که تنظیماتی رو که باید در مراحل نصب Sql انجام بدیم رو یک بار تنظیم میکنیم و  خودش مراحل نصب رو طی میکنه. در لینک زیر بصورت کامل توضیح داده شده
> http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...le.php/1432361


سلام
من اين فايل setup.iss رو با خود برنامه ي setup اس كيو ال ساختم.ولي هر كاري مي كنم نمي تونم اين فايل رو در كامپيوتر ديگري اجرا كنم كه تنظيماتي رو كه در فايل 
setup.iss است رو اجرا كنه.لطفا بگيد چجوري مي تونم اين فايل رو در كامپيوتر ديگري اجرا كنم
درضمن ايا تنظيمات server رو هم داخل خودش داره
باتشكر

----------


## mohamadd

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان 
ميخواستم ببينم ايا ميشود سريال نامبري که موقعه نصب نرم افزار پرسيده ميشود را حذف کرد اگر ميشود با چه نرم افزاري

----------


## saeid1389

لینک زیر روببینید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=139529&page=7

----------


## n.setayesh

باید کوئری اتچ کردن یا ساختن دیتابیس را در برنامه بنویسید که روی دیتابیس Master اجرا کند



> سلام
> مشکل من اینه که نمی دونم چطوری DataBase برنامم رو موقع نصب خودش به SqlServerای که روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب میشه Attach کنه
> اگه کسی میدونه لطفا کمک کنه

----------

